# When to spread fertilizer



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

For you southern fellas, Clemson recommends spreading fertilizer in Feb.

I do want to get mine out sooner than I have in the past, how soon do you spread yours?

I plan to spread triple 17 this year about 300lbs per ac or so...

Thanks, Chris


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I usually spread towards the end of February, just prior to the OG greening up and just prior to a rain of at least 1/2" to handle the urea.

Ralph


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

On cool season grasses I usually shoot for March 1st depending on the season. Your farther south than me so I would say mid to end of February would be about right. I would rather have it out earlier than later. Seems like you get more leafy undergrowth when getting it out early while later on the growth just goes to more stems.

Hayden


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

End of February.....or March if the ground is saturated.

Regards, Mike


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I've looked back at records from last few years.
2017- March 1-3
2016- February 23-25
2015- March 11

My best year for yield was 2015 and that was with a dry spell. Still started cutting hay week before or on Mother's Day weekend each year. 2016 and 2017 I suffered frost tips and I'm going spread second week of March weather permitting.


----------

